# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  السيستاني يُحمل المالكي مسؤولية شق وحدة الصف - صباح الخفاجي

## ادارة المنتدى

فيما تتهيأ الائتلافات والكيانات السياسية لطرح دعاياتها الانتخابية لخوض غمار الانتخابات النيابية المزمع إقامتها في 7 آذار/ مارس القادم، تصاعدت نبرة التصريحات والتلميحات بين المرشحين هنا وهناك.

أكثر...

----------

